# Brake lines



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

The joy of replacing rusty brake lines I had to do both my trucks. the salt kills them. Why cant you buy replacement lines from ford?? Like the ones that are on the mastercylinder they dont have the standard size ends so there is no way to do it without reflairing. what a PITA
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sure there's a bunch of reasons. Ton of inventory for each different configuration. Difficult to ship. Designed to be installed before body, driveline, etc. are installed. I use the alloy easy-bend stuff from Napa/CarQuest. Much easier to work with, will not rust. Flaring is the easy part IMO.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

I do brake lines all the time in the shop. They suck. Also i hate the smell of brake fluid. But chevy and dodge are best around here for the lines.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I replaced mine with ni copper... shouldn't have to worry about another brake line......*knock on wood*


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Doing brake lines on the 96 Tahoe as we speak. All new hard lines, front to rear.....


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Just put a 6' length in my F350. Seems like rusted/rotted brake lines follow me from vehicle to vehicle.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Me too - That and Fuel Lines. It's never ending.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Rusted lines are just a fact of life on plow trucks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubicinches;913789 said:


> Rusted lines are just a fact of life on plow trucks.


It's not just plow trucks up here. Everything. Nobody puts plain steel on anymore. Either Coated or alloy.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;913804 said:


> It's not just plow trucks up here. Everything.


That's true... New York definitely isn't any better.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Gotta get back to it. Lines are all run, but I think the master is gone. Pretty serious bubbles. Truck sat for two years with no brake fluid in it.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

i had to replace all the lines on my truck. Then when my friend who is never touching my truck again was tightening the fitting he broke the threads on the master cylinder. Also replaced the rear drums and shoes and front rotors and pads. So i got all new brakes and it stops waaaaaayyyyyyyyyy better now


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

My next investment will be a power-bleeder. Does anyone have any recommendations? Until now, I've had to rely on someone else to work the pedal.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

I use the one man bleeder. Works great. Doesn't let air back in the lines. 
It sucks fluid back in instead.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

grec-o-face;913885 said:


> My next investment will be a power-bleeder. Does anyone have any recommendations? Until now, I've had to rely on someone else to work the pedal.


I have one made by Motive. You can outfit it with adapters for all different master cylinders, depending on what you work on. It's one tool that's worth every penny. Check Ebay, I think I've seen them pretty reasonable on there.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

grec-o-face;913885 said:


> My next investment will be a power-bleeder. Does anyone have any recommendations? Until now, I've had to rely on someone else to work the pedal.


I made a homemade one for my truck. Get an extra master cylinder cap and drill a hole. Install an air fitting into it. Just top off the fluid after every wheel.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Matco or snapon sell a bleeder or even bg for like 100 or so.


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

nate456789;913953 said:


> I use the one man bleeder. Works great. Doesn't let air back in the lines.
> It sucks fluid back in instead.


 Same thing I do, Old coke bottle with some break fluid in it and some aquarium air hose. Push the peddle a few times get the air out, repeat on each wheel.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

How do you guys get to know so much about trucks & stuff.

I have the hardest time, I think it's mostly intimidation to even try.
I see my mechanic change things on my truck & I think, Sh*t, I could have done that.
Problem is is diagnosing the problems.

I just got a vacum pump changed on my truck (1996, chevy 2500 diesel 4x4). it cost me $600.00.

I have a little honda that I go give estimates with, good on fuel.
It started making a really bad squeaking noise in the front everytime I hit a bump r turn the steering wheel, very loud annoying sqeaking noise. Like a door squeak.

I had the ball joints replaced last year (600 $$ ) & they dont have grease fittings. So, I take it into the shop, & they tell me that I need The "CV shafts",,, another $650.00.

The car is a 1994 & I dont think its worth it.
Gotta get more mechanically inclined.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Stainless Steel I did mine. I'll never do them again .It was hard to learn how to flair . in the end well worth it. I did it 5 years ago they are still like the day I put them on.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-220236/


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sealer People;917899 said:


> How do you guys get to know so much about trucks & stuff.
> 
> I have the hardest time, I think it's mostly intimidation to even try.
> I see my mechanic change things on my truck & I think, Sh*t, I could have done that.
> ...


I always looked at it ( If i cant get it back togeather Im sure there is someone that can)
Just start doing things your self. ask questions on here or the diesel site many people will help answer them. I started when i was 8 ripping the lawn tractor apart and putting it back togeather. Also there are books on every car and truck built. pick one up it will take you through a repair from start to finish. Just make sure befor you jump into a repair that it dont require special tools that you dont have.self repair is the only way to go I couldnt aford to have my cars and trucks fixed by someone else.


----------



## racin84 (Dec 27, 2007)

Took truck out for test ride Friday, no problems. 6am Sunday, 2nd pass on my own driveway on way out to plow for the day blew out the main brake line to rear brakes. Nothin better than lying under the truck at 6:30 am replacing brake lines while it snows and the wind is howling.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

that is why i did all the lines when i did them. I do still have the rear lines to do on my one truck.
Been there done that stuff Now i really try to find every little thing that can cause me down time.
This time it was a hyd. line on the V plow. It only cost me about 30 min. I had a spare in stock Thank god cause IM sure i would not find any at 10:00 pm on a sat night.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sealer People;917899 said:


> How do you guys get to know so much about trucks & stuff.
> 
> I have the hardest time, I think it's mostly intimidation to even try.
> I see my mechanic change things on my truck & I think, Sh*t, I could have done that.
> ...


Well, these are certainly not the type of repairs to start on. Do you have a friend that does stuff? Maybe you could work with him on stuff and try to learn. Get a Haynes or Chilton for your truck and read it cover to cover..


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

Other thing to do is get a Factory Manual on your vehicle. They have much better diagnosis parts on them. Like "car will not start" manual will tell you where to start checking and what steps and tools you need to do this in. Factory manuals are expensive but a lot better then the manuals at auto parts stores. I have been working on these for years. Went to votec in high school. Then on to working for cat/john deer for a few years before I got tired of doing it and decided to change careers.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I had a hydro line fail also. Mine went down 2 hours into the storm. I was lucky enough to stuble across a replacement hose. Now I'm going to stock up on a few spares.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

grec-o-face;919728 said:


> I had a hydro line fail also. Mine went down 2 hours into the storm. I was lucky enough to stuble across a replacement hose. Now I'm going to stock up on a few spares.


Mine was about the same only about 3 hrs. into it. I was doing a drive way and cliped the curb with my right wing and i guess the combination of a old worn hose and the spike in pressure she let go. I went down the street plowing the whole way into a parking lot where i tryed to plow into a pile to get it to lift so i could chain it up But it wouldnt lift. Lucky I met a guy that ran the backhoe and he lifted it for me. and i had a hose. I will also be changing out a few more and stocking a spare.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

diesel dave 04;919779 said:


> Mine was about the same only about 3 hrs. into it. I was doing a drive way and cliped the curb with my right wing and i guess the combination of a old worn hose and the spike in pressure she let go. I went down the street plowing the whole way into a parking lot where i tryed to plow into a pile to get it to lift so i could chain it up But it wouldnt lift. Lucky I met a guy that ran the backhoe and he lifted it for me. and i had a hose. I will also be changing out a few more and stocking a spare.


What hose let go? The big hose that extends the wing? Was it damaged? I have done this twice. Folded the wing back and pinch the hose. I'm going to adding an elbow to the house and reroute it.

Why couldn't you lift the blade?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I hear ya, blew my hi pressure power steering line on Sunday. Only chain that was open, Cdn. Tire, had none in Nova Scotia. Course we had a storm on Monday, so I lost my only commercial account (residentials were fine). Why can't these dam* things break down in the summer?



racin84;918398 said:


> Took truck out for test ride Friday, no problems. 6am Sunday, 2nd pass on my own driveway on way out to plow for the day blew out the main brake line to rear brakes. Nothin better than lying under the truck at 6:30 am replacing brake lines while it snows and the wind is howling.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

2COR517;919825 said:


> What hose let go? The big hose that extends the wing? Was it damaged? I have done this twice. Folded the wing back and pinch the hose. I'm going to adding an elbow to the house and reroute it.
> 
> Why couldn't you lift the blade?


It was the lineto the cyl that retracts the wing on the right. It blew at the top by the pump. so no pinch envolved. just old.
I couldnt lift it cause i pumped out my fluid and didnt have any with me that was my fault


----------

